# Perfect Rep / Set Range for Bench Press?



## Big Pumpa (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been doing 5x5 for Bench Press for quite some time but starting to think maybe its best to just simply do 3x8? My goal is to build mass and strength.

Thoughts guys?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

I find 5 good for strength. 8-10 is better for mass (for me).


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Depends what your goals are. Has your progress stalled on 5x5 in terms of adding weight to the bar each session? If not, then why change it? If it has try something new. THere is no answer for the perfect range though, just try variations until you find one that works for you.


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

I always thought 5x5 was strength and 3x8/10 is for mass


----------



## Big Pumpa (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been doing 5x5 on Bench Press, and 3x8 on all other chest exercises. Just wasnt sure if I should really stick to 3x8 on flat bench instead of 5x5? I've kinda stalled on 120kg


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

If you have stalled take the weight down and start working up again on 5x5, or mix up your training and change the rep/set scheme altogether. As said, no such thing as a perfect scheme. Generally lower reps for strength and higher reps for size is the conventional wisdom.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I think the research done on bench press has shown 4-6 reps is the most effective for size and strength.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

its not really as simple as the question has made it seem. diet will affect mass gain more than rep range so if you want to get bigger you may need to alter your diet. different forms of hypertrophy can be utilised based on different rep ranges but that will be covered in the rest of your workout rather than just on the bench press. its your full routine that will build size and strength not jsut the one exercise. with regards to bench press i have got best strength gains from doing 3-5 reps and size gains from going slightly higher on reps for exercises like flyes and cables.


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

Switch up the rep schemes every couple of months, even if just for a few weeks.


----------



## Big Pumpa (Feb 29, 2008)

Maybe I'll do 3x8 for a while instead of 5x5 then


----------



## iMunkie (Aug 10, 2011)

I was doing 4-6 rep sets to increase strength, now that I have increased my strength I have moved onto higher rep sets to increase size.


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

big_pumpa said:


> Maybe I'll do 3x8 for a while instead of 5x5 then


Sure.

And remember to always aim to get stronger over time within your current rep range.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Inbetween 1 and 20


----------

